# Kettering Ohio Skate Park (Multiple Exposures)



## Chris Stegner (Jul 14, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted an image so I thought I'd throw a group of them out there and see what kind of responses I get.

My son asked that I take him and his buddies to the skate park that Rob Dyrdek built in his hometown neighborhood (Kettering Ohio).

Here are some shots of multiple exposures that I took into PS and merged. I thought they were not to bad especially knowing I hadn't planned this kind of shots and was hand-holding.

The last 2 are shots of what happens if you don't know what you're doing when shooting skateboarders. This lady got to close and her son's board shot out and got her right in the head! NOTE!!!!! Don't look if blood freaks you out!

Take a look and let me know what you think? Hopefully I'm not posting to many?

1







2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess #9 is the result of #8?

I think I like #4 the most, but it looks like he's about to fall...


----------



## Photog (Jul 15, 2009)

Not bad, I reckon a few of them could do with a faster shutter speed to properly freeze the action and a smaller aperture for a bit more DOF.


----------



## Canosonic (Jul 15, 2009)

Now can someone be kind enough to explain me how to a cool thing like this? Or a link. Never needed to do this, but what if?


----------



## spaz2145 (Aug 13, 2009)

great pix. can anybody tell me what this is called/ how to do it ( i have a nikon coolpix 8700)


----------



## loopy (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice series


----------



## Troy2395 (Aug 13, 2009)

Good set... I use to live in Kettering.  Went to school at OIPT


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 14, 2009)

I shoot as they skate past, holding very still as to not move the background, or use a tripod. Then process all the images, bring all of them into Photoshop as different layers. The first shot in the sequence should be at the bottom layer. Then just go layer by layer getting rid of everything except the skateboarder. If you held still enough the backgrounds should match up, if not you may have to scale or distort a tad to line things up. Just keep working your way up the layers till you get to the last shot.

My son has shown me these in skateboarding magazines and I thought I'd give it a shot. Just finished some more but haven't posted yet.

Give it a shot just for fun!


----------



## NickRummy (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I like #4 the most.


NO helmets!?


----------



## johngpt (Aug 15, 2009)

Superbly done. The boys will definitely enjoy getting these as prints.

Great sense of movement that you've created with your compositing.

For those that want to learn how to do this, google is our friend. 

type in "compositing in photoshop" and you'll get a humongous amount of info.


----------

